# Heat Gun Advice



## bbowden (Oct 15, 2012)

Lookin to buy a heat gun to remove chips from mother Boards, Ram, ect. Having never done this befor I was wondering how hot they need to get to do this; also any reccomendations would be welcome on any! Thanks.


----------



## mjgraham (Oct 15, 2012)

I just got the cheapest thing at Lowes was a Porter cable brand does 750 deg F and 1000 deg F for like $25. Although some of the others were nicer and had a wider temp range might be good for heating beakers and such if you needed a low heat. Anything over 500 should take solder off, I hold the tip of the memory with some vice grips heat it up and bang them in a pan gets the big stuff off pretty quickly.


----------



## bbowden (Oct 15, 2012)

Sweet! thanks for the info!


----------



## etack (Oct 15, 2012)

Harbor freight it 12.99 and works great.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1500-watt-dual-temperature-heat-gun-572-1112-96289.html

Eric


----------



## bbowden (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks all for the info, got me one and am depopulating the tons of boards and ram i have saved up!


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 22, 2012)

bbowden said:


> Lookin to buy a heat gun to remove chips from mother Boards, Ram, ect. Having never done this befor I was wondering how hot they need to get to do this; also any reccomendations would be welcome on any! Thanks.


Heat guns work good but if really want to go all out. I had a kerosine fired forced air torpedo heater when I worked on cars. That thing kicks enough heat out to melt the whole board in seconds. :lol: 1st board I tried.
With a bit of praqctice, I ran through a box of mother boards in about 5 minutes. Grab, hold in front of the heater, bang onto a metal baking pan, pry stuborn pieces off and onto the next was fast.
Take a look into 1 to heat your shop and depopulate at the same time. Around here in PA USA, harbor frieght is around $150.
O and hello ya'll. Been lurking here for a month now but done did the mass volumn project years ago. Sadly though, my "X" removed the garage 1 day early and the destruction guys dumped a full beaker of my goodies....
Now starting over and looking to do it all right.
Scott


----------

